

Professional audio on Linux will never work - sandGorgon
http://ask.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=4720189&cid=46088321

======
ZeroGravitas
This reminds me, the other day the Slashdot iPod review got dragged out and
yet the really strong opinions I remember (though who knows how much was
elaborate trolling) was that Open Source was never going to work, e.g. "how
will the programmers get paid" etc.

Yet here we are now, living in that future utopia where even large majorities
of popular proprietary software and services is based upon Open Source code.

